

Benchmarking Ruby 2.1 and Rubinius 2.0 - steveklabnik
http://miguelcamba.com/blog/2013/10/05/benchmarking-the-ruby-2-dot-1-and-rubinius-2-dot-0/

======
ksec
Not Even on Front Page? SK next time you should tweet the HN page instead of
direct link.

tl;dr Ruby 2.1 is the fastest MRI yet. Rubinius is on par with if not better
then most of it and exceed it in Concurrent test.

I see there is LOTS of potential with Rubinius 2.0 Finally there is a modern
Ruby Implementation.

~~~
spoiler
Not sure if I am naive, but I always wished Rbx and MRI merged.

A lot of Ruby newcomers don't know about all the different implementations,
and the "slowness" of MRI turns them away! :(

